# 2013 RZR Jagged X Special Edition



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just picked up this sucker and i have to say im pretty impressed with what im reading. Anybody ever ridden one? This is my first polaris and first one that will be used for mudding. Bought it off the recomendation of a good friend who is an offroad freak. Main thing that sold me is that its the 4 seat chassis but with only 2 seats. They moved the seats back to give alot more leg room and being 6'5" thats very important. Also has a the highest HP of any model at 94hp from the factory. Whats your thoughts if you have ridden one and what should we add to it to make it really BADA$$?

http://www.utvunderground.com/new-jagged-x-edition-xp900-3219.html


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

They are pretty sweet however I don't like the clutch system on them. They are kinda jumpy on take off, other than that fun to drive. Put you a roof top with a radio, speakers and light bar.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

snapperlicious said:


> They are pretty sweet however I don't like the clutch system on them. They are kinda jumpy on take off, other than that fun to drive. Put you a roof top with a radio, speakers and light bar.


This one has a metal roof...don't know if its factory or the dealership added it. Just noticed the pic i posted did not have one. It says polaris accross the front of it. Sound system will definately be the first thing added! Is there any remedy to the clutch issue? What kind of top speed can i expect? I had the big Kawasaki mule but it was set up for quail hunting with 4 dog boxes, water tank, high rack, ect and was obviously not made to go fast. Loved that for what it was but this is definately more of a toy! I have not even seen it in person yet. I bought it from a dealership in OK and my buddy is picking it up this week and gonna keep it at his house until i get up there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are nice, with a price tag! Havent seen one set up for mud yet. Good luck and have fun. Careful with the reverse chain backing out of a mudhole also


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure if you can do anything for the clutch as for speed I've seen 60 to 70.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I got 78 out of my 900xp. Prolly wont be more, but maybe get there a little quicker


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

78!!!!!!! Holy cow

those rzrs are pretty sweet looking. Just $$$


----------

